# Recommendation - Topsy and Tim



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Just a quick recommendation   

Have any of you seen the new 'Topsy and Tim' series, on Cbeebies (week days at 5.30pm)?

Lovely calming series, with kind and helpful children, who like to have fun too.  Lots of hidden 'lessons' about sharing, friendships, being kind etc.  It's quite pleasantly 'different' to anything else on Cbeebies.

I really would recommend it highly, for ages 3+


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wyxling quite likes this too, mostly because Topsy has a snail go over her hand in the intros, and Wyxling loves snails.  Woolly(sp?) and Tig is along these lines too, and we both quite like that, although very clearly lower budget and probably aimed at slightly lower age range.


----------



## NancyS (Oct 16, 2013)

I love Topsy and Tim - and my AS is loving this series and we are getting lots of 'more Toppy Tim, more Toppy Tim' 

I really want to get hold of one of the old 70s books where they adopt a baby - all I remember about it is that they call him Theodore (Teddy for short) as it means 'gift from god'


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

mine love the books (my old versions and the newer ones) and have been nagging to see the tv programme..the ones they have seen they loved..agree DE lovely gentle programme..just what childrens tv should be like  


Nancys i remember that story too..need to keep an eye out in charity shops..havent seen it on ebay...


kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just remembering too..didnt they adopt Tansy too?


----------



## NancyS (Oct 16, 2013)

keemjay said:


> just remembering too..didnt they adopt Tansy too?


Yes (I still remember my Topsy and Tim  )

This is the book - quite expensive for used copies and wish I still had my old books

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Topsy-Tims-Brother-Jean-Adamson/dp/0216901049/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1385216182&sr=8-2&keywords=topsy+and+tim+brother


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

I got about 8 or so Topsy and Tim books from a fab offer which was in The Mirror newspaper, in the Summer  . They're great.

The 'marble run' episode was/is a big hit with DS, so much so, that we are now collecting toilet roll tubes to make our own marble run which will connect to his toy one - just like the story  . Problem is we have only collected 4 rolls so far!  It may take a while  

Nancy, I don't remember the adoption Topsy and Tim book.  Sounds good and also sounds like we might all end up bidding against each other on ebay if it comes up   !


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi DE 

Little man loves Topsy & Tim too 
We also have loads of the books from the Mirror offer .
Neighbours of my MIL very kindly collected the max number of tokens for us, they took a while to arrive and I'd forgotten about them, so was quite excited when we received the parcel 

Wyxie......our ds loves Woolly and Tig, it's one of his favourites! Our Sky planner is full of them and he watches them over and over. Sometimes when I'm trying to explain to him why something is wrong, I'm suddenly conscious that I'm starting to sound like Woolly    ! (DH has even commented on it!  )

Anj x


----------

